# Brandy has another problem.  I think she miscarried.



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, last week I told you about Brandy have a tummy problem due to my DH and the corn.  She recovered, is pooping nice little pellets, peeing good, eating like always and looking good.  About an hour ago, I went down to check on the kids, and when I was watching the other goats I thought Brandy's tail looked odd.  I got to checking a little closer and she was holding her tail kind of downward and it was all wet.  My first thought was yahooo, she is in heat and a buck finally got her.  I watcher her a little while longer and was not satisfied with what I was seeing, so I took a closer look and she had a string of mucous about 8 inches long hanging out of her, and her tail has a small amount of blood on it.  We searched the pasture, huts, field and everyplace we could think of she was, no nothing anywhere, so she didn't have a kid or anything that was large enough to find.  She has no udder at all, she is eating fine, pooping fine and acting fine.  Only symptom of anything is this string and a touch of blood.  Am I correct in thinking she probably miscarried very early in a pregnancy?  Is there any chance this could be heat related in any way, because she would be due to cycle  about now.  Matter of fact, yesterday I do remember seeing Dude acting bucky around her.  What are opinions on what I am dealing with here, and how do I deal with it?


----------



## PattySh (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, I hadn't read other posts today. This sounds  just like Ginny. I wasn't sure if it was a small  cord or membrane. At the time we were also dealing with a horse emergency. When it rains it pours.

edited to add: Corn can carry a toxin, was reading about that today as we had a horse go down suddenly.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2012)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Wow, I hadn't read other posts today. This sounds  just like Ginny. I *wasn't sure if it was a small  cord or membrane*. At the time we were also dealing with a horse emergency. When it rains it pours.
> 
> edited to add: Corn can carry a toxin, was reading about that today as we had a horse go down suddenly.


Same here, was not sure what I was seeing.  Still not sure. Guess I will just watch her and see what happens.  She is acting just fine.  Hope everything turned out ok with your horse!?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

Brandy doing fine this morning, eating well and all systems seem to be functioning normal.  No more discharge, so I guess I just keep a good eye on her and see what happens.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 6, 2012)

Not as good  news with the horses, One horse died yesterday, the other is not going to make it.  suspecting bad grain, new bag too. I've cried until I can't cry anymore. These were my babies, one I've had since 6 months and she was 8. The other only 5 and born here.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Not as good  news with the horses, One horse died yesterday, the other is not going to make it.  suspecting bad grain, new bag too. I've cried until I can't cry anymore. These were my babies, one I've had since 6 months and she was 8. The other only 5 and born here.


OMG, I am so sorry.  I wish there was more to say because sorry is so not enough.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

Could be an early abortion.  (miscarriage).  It would be very early in the pregnancy.   A long strand of mucous can also be a sign of heat in some does.  

PattySh,  I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## MuttlyCrew (Feb 6, 2012)

I am so very sorry about your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you so much, I still can't believe I've lost both my horse and my pony in a 24 hr period. It's not real yet.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

So sorry for you loss.


----------

